# Lucy Rolls Giant Habano!



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

The action starts at 3:43...check out how much you could buy a box of Cuban Corona Gordas for in 1956 or so! How many of you young fellers never have seen an episode of I love Lucy? : D

YouTube - I Love Lucy - The Ricardos Visit Cuba 2/3


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great find classic show thanks!:typing:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

My pleasure! I _still _watch Lucy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

So do i that show was great. Can't find actors like that no more.:typing:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> My pleasure! I _still _watch Lucy!


The wife and I love watching the old reruns, what a great show!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

You didn't know there'd be a quiz, _didja_? Which rolling technique is the torcedor sitting next to Lucy using?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

$15 back then is a lot for the times. Gas was around $0.25 a gallon in those times!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

True, but you may be surprised! $15.00 in 1956 had about the same buying power as $121 in 2010.

Annual inflation over this period was about 3.94%.

After the embargo is over and Cuba is free again, I'd happily pay $121 for a box of Havana cigars!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I would be buying a box as well!!!!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Good show !!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

A definite classic. Desi was the perfect straight man to Lucy's madcap stunts!


----------

